# How do I prevent eggs from hatching, as don't want more



## oysterbay (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi! I rescued a male ringneck dove and had hand raised him, he is quite tame, I'm now considering getting a female so he has got company but I don't really want more and more doves so was wondering if there is a way to stop hatchlings without being cruel...or will he be OK with another male instead and to never mate? Im not sure whats best for the bird .
Thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to PT
Thanks for saving his life.
Well...its a good idea to give him company of his kind. If you're sure he is a male then getting him a female would be the best idea. They will stay as a couple and enjoy life as they do in nature. To stop them from increasing in numbers you could just boil the eggs when they're laid right away and give them back to the pair to incubate. When laid they dont have any life in them. The pair will incubate them and abandon them after incubation period is over. Or you can use dummy eggs easily available online. Go for solid plastic fake eggs. Replace them with real ones when they are laid. Throw real ones away as there is no life in them before incubation starts. You wont have to feel the guilt of killing anything that way.


----------



## oysterbay (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you so much jazz, this has been a step by step adventure for me ☺I just dont want whats wrong for the animals under my care being an animal lover, the advise seems brilliant, I just hope he likes his new girl friend now when I go get her and we will see how we go from there, thanks again x


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jass, use dummy eggs. Or save the old real eggs and swap them for the newly hatched eggs. One of our girls doesnt believe the fake ones are real, so i have to do that to keep her from laying more. Our other girls sit on fake eggs cheerfully.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Just wanted to add that you can't keep 2 males together. Male doves will fight each other. Definitely use the dummy eggs.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Miquiztli1 said:


> Just wanted to add that you can't keep 2 males together. Male doves will fight each other. Definitely use the dummy eggs.


Agree!! I rescued 2 young ringneck doves. Once they matured, one almost killed the other! They turned out to be males. Separate cages now!


----------



## oysterbay (Jun 9, 2017)

*When do I remove eggs?*

Hi! So as soon as the female has laid her eggs, is when I should swap the eggs for dummy eggs..... But how long should I leave those dummy eggs there before I take them away for good?....obviously I take it it would be before her next clutch, is it around 14 days after she has laid i should remove them? Or leave it until I notice they both arn't sitting on them anymore? I don't want them to freak out by removing them to early. 
Thanks


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

After an egg is laid, how quickly does it become viable? My doves have been on an egg for 3+ days. 
I didn't expect one so soon since they have babies that are just over 2 weeks of age. 

Is it too late to remove the egg now? Might she lay a second or is this an anomoly?


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

My doves did the same thing. And just as the new babies hatched, the first baby became fully weaned.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

From what I've read, the embrio starts developing after 3 days, so I guess you can still swop the egg for a fake one. However it's best to do this immediately when the egg gets laid.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At 3 days, it has barely started to grow anything, so if you don't want any more birds, just toss it and use the fake. But as Marina has said, it is best to do it right away, so check them often.

Just check them every few days to make sure there are no new eggs. They will lay more next to the fake eggs sometimes, so you need to check them every few days.

Yonah, just switch out the egg for fake and if she lays another then do the same. If you don't do this then very shortly you will have too many birds. Don't just take them though, without replacing them. When they are done sitting on them, you can collect the fake ones you put down. Wash and reuse as needed. The solid plastic ones are good and don't peel when washed as some wooden ones can. They are a must if you have pigeons.


----------



## yank (Jun 15, 2017)

I agree with everything that has been suggested here but would like to add that don't ever take eggs away without substituting dummy eggs as if you do this often the female can become egg bound. I use dummy eggs for my pigeons as if you don't you'd be overran in no time.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you, all, for your replies. 

There is a 2nd egg already. I'll let them raise this pair. 
In the meantime, I've ordered some plastic dummy eggs to use next time.

They certainly are prolific! They are such fun.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Prolific they are!


----------

